# Craft show this weekend!!



## SoapyMom (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's a picture of my booth at the craft show Friday/Saturday.  I had another even on Sunday (today) but I haven't uploaded the pics yet.
All in all I'd say it was a good weekend.  I sold out of 10 different formulas, and got a ton of "face time", and passed out a lot of business cards, etc.  I have some miniature bundt and loaf pans coming soon, so I'm going to get some individual sized cakes made up and start taking them.  I sold almost all of the choc. cherry torte, a couple slices each of lemon and apple cinnamon, and 2 slices of banana cheesecake.  I'm completely OUT of body butter and lip balm, so i ordered 100 containers of each so I can get them made up, packaged, and ready to go next time around!


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of soap.
Happy that it went well for you.
Love your set up and absolutely adore your banner.


----------



## orangetree71 (Mar 15, 2010)

Very impressive.  Everything looks beautiful and appealing.  The apple cinnamon coffee cake looks scrumptious.


----------



## April (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi there SoapyMom:

You did a fabulous job.  So impressive.  Your display is very captivating.  The cakes are gorgeous.  I bet the crowd were surprised to learn that it was soap.

I am happy to read that you were successful.  It indirectly helps you learn what people like as well.  

You were so, so busy preparing for this.  I take my hat off to you.  You must be running on adrenalin.  

I was thinking about your show all weekend wondering how it went.  I am so glad you posted pictures...with more to come.  Did you take any video?  

Congratulations,


April


----------



## honor435 (Mar 15, 2010)

looks good, do you have others to sell that arent out? i know some people dont want ones that people have touched. Maybe come up with a cigar wrap?


----------



## holly99 (Mar 15, 2010)

Your set up is very attractive!


----------



## mandie (Mar 15, 2010)

Beautiful set up!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 16, 2010)

Congratulations on doing so well.  :wink:


----------



## SoapyMom (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  I did learn something new each day ... As you can see, I had an "inside" L shaped booth at first.  But then I realized I was having trouble getting people to stop and come IN.  So, I put the L out, lengthwise on the aisle ... so the soap was right there in their faces! I had much better traffic that way.  I'm working on my MBA, with an emphasis in marketing ... so some of the stuff I'm learning in class is actually working in the soap business!  Like, I WANT people to touch and smell the soaps.  The more a person touches something, the more they feel that it is "theirs" ... and it actually works I tell ya!  
I didn't go with a cigar band, because you can't see the soaps as well.  No one seems to mind that others have touched them, and none got dirty.  In all honesty, about 80% of people that stopped and touched soap, bought the soap!  So ... there wasn't much handling by people that didn't buy what was in their hand.  So that's good.  I had considered a band, made out of recycled paper bags from my grocery store.  They have a "return" program, and said they'd be happy to give them to me ... but I just worry that the bands will make the soaps less attractive.  
Ideas?  Thoughts?


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd personally go for cigar bands and leave one bar of each batch unwrapped for touching, sniffing etc.
A good label can be very appealing!


----------



## Mandarin (Mar 16, 2010)

A very pretty display and I just love your cake.


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 16, 2010)

WOW soapmom what a fab setup, love your soap, love your banner and if I am going for a fav it has to be that amazing cakesoap WOW!!!!!!


----------



## honor435 (Mar 19, 2010)

i started out tieing my bars with raffia like yours, and now sell in boxes, with the window, you can still smell and see it, maybe im just a germaphobe? I work in a clinic, maybe we all are here!!!
No, i dont think cigar bands would take away from seeing your soap.


----------



## ToniD (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow,   just a beautiful set up and the banner is great!


----------

